# Brighty k and Brighty mineral



## SanjayB (11 Feb 2020)

This is my first time owning a tank.  I have a 250 Eheim filter and co2 running with a 60cm tank with medium planting (carpet plants).

how do I decide which fertilisers to use?  I see YouTube videos where they only use Brighty K and Brighty minerals?   When do I use Brighty iron instead?  

I want to do water changes with tap water if possible.


----------



## dw1305 (12 Feb 2020)

Hi all,
Welcome Sanjay. 





SanjayB said:


> When do I use Brighty iron instead?


Unfortunately "after you've won the lottery?" Would be my suggestion for all ADA fertilisers.

Some premier products may be better, or even much better, than cheaper alternatives, but fertilisers aren't one of them. Plants can only take up nutrients as ions from solution, which means that there isn't any difference in a potassium (K+) ion from the cheapest or most expensive fertiliser.

Have a look at <"DIY ADA ferts"> and <"Bedside Aquarium">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## SanjayB (12 Feb 2020)

thank you @dw1305 !  That is really helpful.    I have read alot about the PPS pro and EI method of dosing too. However, as this is my first time with a tank, initially i would like to stick with liquid ferts to settle myself in.  Agreed the ADA is very very expensive!  I;ve seen the seachem range too which seems a little more affordable. Again when I go onto their website surprise surprise they suggest using all of their products!

I was thinking of doing using Seachem Prime after a water thanks, and Seachem Flourish + Seachem Potassium 2-3 times per week. Then adding Iron, Nitrogen and Phosphate after 2-3 months if and when required?


----------



## Conort2 (12 Feb 2020)

SanjayB said:


> thank you @dw1305 !  That is really helpful.    I have read alot about the PPS pro and EI method of dosing too. However, as this is my first time with a tank, initially i would like to stick with liquid ferts to settle myself in.  Agreed the ADA is very very expensive!  I;ve seen the seachem range too which seems a little more affordable. Again when I go onto their website surprise surprise they suggest using all of their products!
> 
> I was thinking of doing using Seachem Prime after a water thanks, and Seachem Flourish + Seachem Potassium 2-3 times per week. Then adding Iron, Nitrogen and Phosphate after 2-3 months if and when required?


If you don’t want to make your own using ei than I would suggest going for something like an all in one like tropica specialised. It’s still a lot more expensive than ei but will work out much cheaper than using the seachem line and having to buy each individual element.

cheers

conor


----------



## dw1305 (12 Feb 2020)

Hi all, 





SanjayB said:


> That is really helpful. I have read alot about the PPS pro and EI method of dosing too.


There are a number of options which use regular dosing, just with differing amounts of nutrients. Have a look at the <"Rotala Butterfly Nutrient Dosing calculator">, it allows you to compare the nutrient addition of different dosing techniques. 





SanjayB said:


> initially i would like to stick with liquid ferts to settle myself in


I can see the rationale for that, and it is certainly a lot more straightforward. @Conort2's is a cheaper option,and there are also various other <"all in one mixes">. 





SanjayB said:


> I was thinking of doing using Seachem Prime after a water thanks


Seachem Prime is a lot of people's dechlorinator of choice, I've always used rain-water, so I don't have practical experience of dechlorinators. 





SanjayB said:


> and Seachem Flourish + Seachem Potassium 2-3 times per week. Then adding Iron, Nitrogen and Phosphate after 2-3 months if and when required?


Have a look at <"Amazonia, phosphates and ">. I don't add fertilisers by rote, I use a different approach ("Duckweed Index") where I use the <"health, colour and growth of a floating plant"> as an indication of <"when to add nutrients">.

Best of luck 

cheers Darrel


----------



## sparkyweasel (12 Feb 2020)

SanjayB said:


> Then adding Iron, Nitrogen and Phosphate after 2-3 months if and when required


Your plants need their nutrients from day one. The easiest way is to use an all-in-one fertiliser from the start.


----------



## Wookii (13 Feb 2020)

SanjayB said:


> thank you @dw1305 !  That is really helpful.    I have read alot about the PPS pro and EI method of dosing too. However, as this is my first time with a tank, initially i would like to stick with liquid ferts to settle myself in.  Agreed the ADA is very very expensive!  I;ve seen the seachem range too which seems a little more affordable. Again when I go onto their website surprise surprise they suggest using all of their products!
> 
> I was thinking of doing using Seachem Prime after a water thanks, and Seachem Flourish + Seachem Potassium 2-3 times per week. Then adding Iron, Nitrogen and Phosphate after 2-3 months if and when required?



Personally I really would thoroughly recommend just getting a dry ferts starter pack from Aquarium Plant Food UK - it comes with everything you need other than a measuring spoon (which I believe you can also buy from them). Just simply follow the very clear and simple directions on their website (video), or on the instruction card they supply with the pack, to make the mixtures - it's easier than following a cooking recipe.

https://www.aquariumplantfood.co.uk/fertilisers/dry-chemicals/starter-kits/ei-starter-kit.html

The value for money is incredible. That pack should give you enough ferts for around 8.5 litres of Macro and about 25 litres of Micro. If your 60cm tank is around 60 litres, that will last you 4.5 years+ on the Macros and around 13 years on the Micros   All for £20.

If you really have to have a pre-made liquid fertilizer, then TNC Complete is probably one of the more cost effective out there:

https://www.amazon.co.uk/TNC-Complete-Fertilizer-Aquarium-Aquatic/dp/B009S4IGL4/ref=sr_1_1?adgrpid=56928752527&gclid=CjwKCAiAhJTyBRAvEiwAln2qB-v9_kNiZ43r2EkRGp6POmzvjT0QCLioGNfQJV45Xmxre2yLop_zGBoCQ8wQAvD_BwE&hvadid=259030627914&hvdev=c&hvlocphy=1006507&hvnetw=g&hvqmt=e&hvrand=2738570865867184230&hvtargid=aud-857384558300:kwd-303218011676&hydadcr=28147_1724764&keywords=tnc+complete&qid=1581583213&sr=8-1

£19 for a litre of mixture which will last you 2 1/4 years if your tank is around 60 litres and you dose daily.

It makes the likes of Tropica ferts, and even more so ADA ferts, look a massive rip off!


----------



## dw1305 (13 Feb 2020)

Hi all, 





Wookii said:


> Personally I really would thoroughly recommend just getting a dry ferts starter pack from Aquarium Plant Food UK





Wookii said:


> The value for money is incredible. That pack should give you enough ferts for around 8.5 litres of Macro and about 25 litres of Micro. If your 60cm tank is around 60 litres, that will last you 4.5 years+ on the Macros and around 13 years on the Micros  All for £20.


That was actually the first place I looked, but <"most fertilisers are still out of stock">. 





Wookii said:


> then TNC Complete is probably one of the more cost effective out there


Probably the place to start. 

cheers Darrel


----------



## Wookii (13 Feb 2020)

dw1305 said:


> Hi all, That was actually the first place I looked, but <"most fertilisers are still out of stock">. Probably the place to start.
> 
> cheers Darrel



The starter packs are in stock by the looks for it Darrel, as are the refills of MgSO4, KNO3, KH2PO4 and Chelated Traces, that are the items in the starter pack.


----------



## dw1305 (13 Feb 2020)

Hi all, 





Wookii said:


> The starter packs are in stock by the looks for it Darrel, as are the refills of MgSO4, KNO3, KH2PO4 and Chelated Traces, that are the items in the starter pack.


Brilliant, I might buy some myself.

cheers Darrel


----------



## DeepMetropolis (12 Mar 2020)

Ive bought one liquid fert since i got in to planted tanks and I still got some left (never used it anymore).. Now I have some buckets full of dry salts for a fraction of the price that Ive bought that liquid bottle, and it will last me a life time.. It's so easy to make yourself with Rotalabutterfly or other calculators alike that you will feel a thief of your wallet buying anything other.. 
Not that I have a grudge against brands that makes them, they help the hobby after all and everyone needs to make a living..


----------

